# Dow Jones Graph



## bacdj (15 November 2008)

I am looking for a web site that will let me prepare a graph of the main Dow Jones Index, preferably since inception.  

I have access to this information for the All Ords through Comsec, but can't find a site that will give me the same capability for the Dow.

Brian DJ


----------



## shaunQ (15 November 2008)

Like this? Goes back to 1930 odd.

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 November 2008)

bacdj said:


> I am looking for a web site that will let me prepare a graph of the main Dow Jones Index, preferably since inception.
> 
> I have access to this information for the All Ords through Comsec, but can't find a site that will give me the same capability for the Dow.
> 
> Brian DJ





Here is one http://stockcharts.com/charts/historical/ but what do you mean prepare?


----------



## bacdj (16 November 2008)

Thanks guys the Yahoo one is exactly what I was wanting, as I can change it for different periods as opposed to having a fixed unchangeable graph.

Brian DJ


----------



## noirua (16 November 2008)

The Dow Jones Industrial Average was formed on 26th May 1896 and made up of 12 companies of which General Electric is the only one remaining.
The index started at 40.94 and was made up by adding together all the prices and dividing by 12.


----------

